# Shot Second



## leeroix (Nov 20, 2013)

Here are a few from a recent wedding I was the second shooter on. 
1.



ready by keips66, on Flickr
2.



walk by keips66, on Flickr
3.



windowshop2 by keips66, on Flickr
4.



railing by keips66, on Flickr
5.



groupshot by keips66, on Flickr
6.



bar by keips66, on Flickr
7.



reservoirdogs by keips66, on Flickr
8.



window by keips66, on Flickr
It was a lot of fun. Tons more. These are the first few edits. What could be done to improve?


----------



## Braineack (Nov 20, 2013)

these are great! wow!


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 20, 2013)

Excellent!!!!

Jake


----------



## leeroix (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks! Ill try to post more. That last one is extremely high ISO. Is it too grainy? should I clean it up in RAW? I kinda like the grain.


----------



## runnah (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow they kept getting better and better!

I think the one on the roof is my favorite.


----------



## leeroix (Nov 20, 2013)

cheers by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria (Nov 20, 2013)

great!

one thing though...I don't like edit of #8


----------



## leeroix (Nov 20, 2013)

Could you suggest an alternative?


----------



## kathyt (Nov 20, 2013)

These are really nice. Yeah, I would clean up #8. I would remove some of the noise and maybe convert to B/W.


----------



## leeroix (Dec 11, 2013)

Im not sure I like it after I convert to BW. Perhaps its just too noisy. 



window-BW by keips66, on Flickr
Wish I didnt cut his foot off.



moneydance by keips66, on Flickr
Wish here dress was not blown out, but not much I could have done to avoid it.



grasswalk by keips66, on Flickr



entrance by keips66, on Flickr



bouquet by keips66, on Flickr
Got the Bouquet shot!


----------



## manicmike (Dec 11, 2013)

leeroix said:


> Thanks! Ill try to post more. That last one is extremely high ISO. Is it too grainy? should I clean it up in RAW? I kinda like the grain.



I think we're spoiled when it comes to noise. Noise doesn't bother me unless it's really bad.


----------



## manicmike (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh and these are well done.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 11, 2013)

Excellent shots! Maybe you should have been the primary shooter. #4 all the dudes in b&w rocks.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 11, 2013)

That entrance shot is great.


----------



## leeroix (Dec 11, 2013)

^Thanks! I had a lot of fun with it. - Stressful, but fun. Talk about sweating bullets, I wanted to make sure I did a good job, and still be creative. I cant wait to do more


----------



## Nervine (Dec 14, 2013)

Great shots. #7 my favorite.


----------



## binga63 (Dec 14, 2013)

i like #8 noise and all... grain isn't a killer of images....


----------

